# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Dubbiii - posvojenje na vidiku!

## dubbiii

:Kiss:  svim mamama i tata ma koji to već jesu i onima koji će to postati uskoro.
nisam se dugo javila ,nadam se da me se još nekako sjećate kroz maglu,no,to sad nije važno.....
Čitam vaše priče,neke čak i više puta i svaki put me obuzmu isti osjačaji... :D   :Rolling Eyes:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Bouncing:  
odlučila sam se opet javiti jer mi treba vaš savjet... :? 
OVAKO:zvali su nas iz jednog centra-imaju   :Saint:   :Saint:  za nas...
MM i ja trebali bi otići u centar na razgovor i vidjeti djecu,ali muči nas jedna stvar.........Jeste li vi kada ste išli vidjeti svoje   :Saint:   nosili neke darove ili ste samo tako došli prvi put???Bojim se da nam možda neće prići prvi put kad nas vide.šta vi mislite o tome ??????????????
 :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Super za poziv! Koliko se sjećam, netko je pisao da je u sličnoj situaciji nosio neke sitnice, ništa veliko ni skupo, ali ipak nešto prikladno uzrastu što bi ih obradovalo. Sretno!

----------


## dubbiii

Čokolado,hvala ti na savjetu!!!!!!!!!!
puno si mi pomogla.no šta ti misliš dali kad ideš prvi put na razgovor sa "tetom";vidiš odmah i djete ili je to samo formalan razgovor i dali to to znači da postoje i drugi potencijalni posvojitelji osim nas????????  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Dubbiii, ako idete na prvi razgovor i ako vam nisu rekli da ćete vidjeti dijete onda ga i nećete vidjeti. To je vjerojatno prvi razgovor u proceduri, a ima li i drugih potencijalnih posvojitelja možete pitati u centru. Dijete se može vidjeti tek kad je procedura pri kraju. Sretno!

----------


## dubbiii

Bok Zdenka2  :Bye:   nama su rekli da ćemo vidjeti i djecu poslije razgovora.  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ako je tako, znači da je procedura već odmaknula. Nadam se da ste blizu dječici.   :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

I ja se nadam.javim vam sve još kako će proći ovaj tjedan.Tko zna možda pročitate i moju priču na ovaj pdf...ako nekoga zanima.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mene zanima, a sigurna sam i ostale.

----------


## dubbiii

:Smile:  Hvala ti na podršci .To mi daje samopouzdanja i to da vjerujem u sebe i daje mi nadu da idem dalje.... :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Dubbiii naravno da nas zanima....samo pisi....sritno!!!

----------


## dubbiii

Hvala,budem pisala sve...... :D  :D 
Moja prič amora tek početi.  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## mareena

Dubbiii, sretno na razgovoru i susretu! I, naravno da se radujemo priči.

----------


## dubbiii

hvala svima na podršci i savjetima.  :Heart:   :Heart:  
mene već malo hvata trema ko  prije ispita,a MM je cool 8) ,kaže nema se čega bojati.

pokušati ću ostati svoja,to mi ubiti dobro ide  :Grin:  

 :Heart:  svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> hvala svima na podršci i savjetima.   
> mene već malo hvata trema ko  prije ispita,a MM je cool 8) ,kaže nema se čega bojati.
> 
> pokušati ću ostati svoja,to mi ubiti dobro ide  
> 
>  svima


Dobro da ti je muž cool - važno je kakav će on dojam ostaviti. Jedna soc. radnica mi je rekla da su muževi obično previše šutljivi i namrgođeni, pa im je iznenađenje kad se pojavi neki opušteni budući tatek.

----------


## dubbiii

hvala ti što si mi to spomenula  :Laughing:  
 :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

Dubbii ~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

dubbiii..sretno...  :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

:Bye:   :Bye:  

evo da vam se malo javim.....danas po drugi put vidjela svoja 2   :Saint:   :Saint:  ,preslatka su....već ih volim ko da smo oduvijek povezane.sve je prošlo super,sada stalno pitaju kada ćemo ih opet posjetiti.  :Heart:   :Heart:  na
ravno da ih posječujemo svaki dan. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
 :Heart:  svima koji su vjerovali da ću uspjeti i uspjela sam....HVALA VAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Joj dubbiii daj malo detalja  :Smile: ...spominala si razgovor a sad si vec vidjela djecu...?? ili san nesto propustila??

----------


## Gost

Ovo je predivno   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čestitam dubbiii .. i daj malo priče, znatiželjni smo!   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Već vidim ....jedan prekrasan Božić za dječicu a i za roditelje   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

> Čestitam dubbiii .. i daj malo priče, znatiželjni smo!


X

čestitke, nadam se da će se papirnati dio brzo riješiti!
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## sandraks

draga dubii, čestitam na sretnom događaju! javi se da čujemo kak ide  :Love:

----------


## ZO

čestitam, sretno  :D

----------


## Lambi

čestitam i ja  :D  ,joj kako predivna vijest i naj lijepši poklon za ovaj Božić,  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Dubii, drago mi je da je tvoja priča u zasebnoj temi. A sad molimo još.  :Smile:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## @n@

Drago mi je da su se vaša  :Heart:   pronašla! Podijeli malo više detalja s nama, pliz!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke i od nas   :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

ČESTITKAMA   SE   PRIDRUŽUJEMO   I   MI  :Love:  .TAKO   SA   SRETNA   ZBOG   VAS   ,DAJ  MALO   I  NAMA   KAŽI   KAKO   TI   JE   BILO   KADA    SI   VIDJELA   VAŠU   DJEČICU  :Love:  .MOLIM  TE   JAVI   NAM   SE  MALO  ....EJ   TAKO   SAM    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D    SRETNA    ZBOG   VAS   .....    MM   I  JA   ŽELIMO   VAM   PUNO    SREĆE   SA   VAŠOM   DJEČICOM   :Saint:   :Saint:    KOJU   STE   TAKO   DUGO   ČEKALI.     SRETNO   I   PPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOO  OOOOOOOO  ZDRAVLJA   SRIĆE   A   NNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ  VVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIŠŠŠŠŠŠŠŠŠŠŠEEE  EEEEEEEEEEE    BOŽIJEG   BLAGOSLOVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_____________________________________________

P.S.   MISLIM   DA   ĆETE   IMATI   NAJLJEPŠI   BOŽIĆ   NA   SVITU   PA   VI   ĆETE   BITI   MAMA   I    TATA    :Love:  ... BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  


SAD   ĆEŠ   SE   IMATI    S   KIM   IGRATI     :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:             TO   CURO   PONOSNI   SMO    SVI   NA   TEBE  !!!!!!!

----------


## dubbiii

Evo mene nakon nekoliko dana ,sorry što ste čekale.Dani su nam skroz isplanirani-posao-centar-doma-posao-centar-doma.....  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  

Evo pa da počnem:prije 6 mjeseci zvala sam svE centre kao i obično.Naravno da mi se znalo desiti da mi ponestaje nade nakon svakog telefonskog poziva kad bi mi rekli da nemaju ništa za nas.  :Crying or Very sad:  Svi su nam govorili da ima vremena,da imamo vremena do 40-ete..  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,a nama se činilo da nam baš to vrijeme ponestaje  :/ .Nisam zvala već bila 2 mjeseca kad iz jednog centra su nas zvali i rekli da imaju 2 curice za nas.U molbi smo samo napiisali da želimo samo zdravo dijete,spol nije bio bitan.Čekali smo duuugo pozitivan odgovor ,sjećam se iz jednog centra tražili su MITO :shock:  :shock: .Nisam željela kupiti dijete,nego posvojiti.Bila sam razočarana i mislila da ipak treba veza da zagrlim jedno maleno biće...  :Saint:  
Željeli smo bebača do 15 mjeseci,tada smo mislili da ćemo to lako dobiti i biti sretni i potpuni  :Saint:  .Nakon toliko razočaranja u ttoliko mjeseci(činili su mi se kao godine) napisala sam nadopuna zamolbi da želimo dijete do 5 godina ,a napisali smo da mogu biti i braća ili sestre.  :Saint:   :Saint:  .
Zvali su nas iz jednog centra ,da možemo se dogovoriti sa skrbnicom za te 2 curice...Nevjerojatno!!!!!!!!!!!!Zvali su nas,muž me zvao 10 pota na mob.Nisam se mogla javiti jer sam radila ,a on nestrpoljiv čekao da ja dođem doma .Ja trčim doma ,a on mi neće reći o čemu se radi...Hoće razgovarati u 4 oka.Mislila sam da se nešto ružno desilo jer nam ova godina i nije bila bozna kakva...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .

MM mi javi da su curice prebačene iz centra u naš grad..Hvala Bogu moći ćemo ih viđati češče,svaki dan..... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 



Otišli mi na razgovor sa njihovom skrbnicom,bila je jako ljubazna,pričali smo sa psihologom,doktorima,"tetama".....Na kraju su nas pitali"Hoćete li vidjeti curice?2
-Mi naravnO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Curice imaju 2 i 5 godina.
Prvo su nam pokazali mlađu jer je kasnije trebala ići spavati.Bože moj kada sam ja nju vidjela suza mi je potekla ,ali sam je uspijela zaustaviti na pol obraza.Došla mi mi je u zagrljaj čim sam joj dala plišanog mišeka.Njezin smješak,nešto najljepše na svijetu.Poljubila me u obraz i zagrlila kada sam je pitala za to.Onda smo ja moj MM i ona prošetale hodnikom.Brzo smo se taj prvi dan pozdravile s njom,ali suze s njenog lica nisu prestajale.Spustili smo se na prvi kat da upoznamo K.  :Saint:  (NAŠEG DRUGOG ANĐELA).U početku je bila sramežljiva,darovala sam joj Jagodicu bobicu,počeli smo pričati svi troje.Uveseljavala sam jepričala smiješne zgode,MM ju je stalno hvalio (psihologica nam je rekla da ona voli kad je se hvali).Inače voli oblačiti barbike ,a posebno lutku bebi born.  :Love:  .Bilo nam je teško kad smo otišli kući.Tu noć svaki put kada bi se okrenula u kravetu vidjela njihov pogled.  :Saint:   :Saint:  
Na poslu nisam sva svoja,stalno mislim na njih.A njihova fotka mi je već na pozadini u mob.  :Love:  
OsječAm se drukčije ,zrelije a sve to hvala mojim malim anđelima.


Danas je 3 dan što smo ih vidjeli.Mala S. približila se MM malo pomalo.Danas smo se družili od 15h.-19h.Trčali smo,skakali,igrali skrivača,mazili..  :Heart:  

To je to od mene za sad....Cure moje hvala vam na čestitkama i lijepim željama.....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


JUČER NISAM IMALA NIŠTA,A DANAS IMAM SVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

prekrasno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  

sretno četveročlanoj obitelji!!

----------


## Rebbeca

Isuse, prekrasno. Uživajte!!!  :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

:Bye:   :Bye:  

Jedva čekam sutrašnje druženje sa mojim   :Saint:   :Saint:  ,a u nedjelju  smo cijeli dan zajedno i puštaju nas u grad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Teletubbies:   :Shy kiss:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:  

javim vam kako je prošo naš prvi izlazak u grad sa   :Saint:   :Saint:  .....  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke vama i vašim curicama  :Heart:   :D

----------


## Brunda

Čestitam od srca   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam još jednom   :Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

predivno, evo placem od srce :D 
Cestitke jos jednom   :Love:

----------


## Livija2

TAKO   SI   ME   GANULA   DA   SAM   SE   RASPLAKALA   PA   TO   JE    DIVNO   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ČESTITAMO   JOŠ   JEDNOM.  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Joggler: 
SVE   NAJBOLJE   OD     :Love: .

----------


## mia

Cestitam od   :Heart: !

Hvala sto si podijelila svoju pricu s nama! I ja upravo saljem molbu na centre, a odmah sam napisala da smo spremni i na 2   :Saint:  .

Nadam se da cemo MM i ja poci vasim stopama sto prije.

 :Love:

----------


## BOLEK

Čestitke, čestitke, uživajte sa svojim   :Saint:   :Saint:  , tek sada počinje pravi život, uživajte!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lambi

predivno ,uživajte u cjelodnevnom provodu sa svojim   :Saint:   :Saint:    :D   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

*dubbii* kroz tvoje postove se osjeća tvoja neopisiva sreća. 
Neka tebi, tm i curama bude još veća.

ČESTITAM VAM OD   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Cestitamo vam od srca...pusa vasim  :Saint:   :Saint:  ..!!

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:  Hvala na čestitkama i lijepim željama...
osjačam se koa da sam rodila .....  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

dubbiii, prekrasno!   :Heart:   :Heart:  

uživajte u svakom danu..  :Love:

----------


## bepina

Dubbiii,
i ja se pridružujem čestitkama. Prelijepo je čitati kako sretna postaje vaša obitelj.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

Prelijepo, čestitam!!! :D

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:  cure moje!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danas sam cijeli dan bila sa svojim curama,od jutra pa do večeri. :D  :D 
Bili smo svi četvero vani,iako je padala kiša bilo nam je dobro.Osječali smo se ko prava obitelj.  :Love:   :Saint:   :Saint:  .Prvi su put vidjele toliko sjajnih lampica po izlozima.Samo su stajale i gledale.... :D  :D Najviše su im se svidjele pokretne stepenice,manja se malo bojala ,ali se brzo oslobodila   :Laughing:  .Danas su mi "tete" dale da da nahranim malu S. ,okupam je ,mijenjam pelene i stavim u kravetić....MM je sve to gledao sa strane kako mi to ide.Bila sam najsretnija na svijetu  svoja 2 mala   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  Bila sam i na rodinoj rasprodaji,kupila svašta pomalo,a vi cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## magda_

draga dubbii,
ulogirala sam se samo da bih tebi cestitala ovaj sretni dogadaj, cestitke od sveg srca i puno srece u porodicnom zivotu!
izmamila si mi suze...
sve naj naj naj vam zelim!
puse  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## brane

> cure moje!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Danas sam cijeli dan bila sa svojim curama,od jutra pa do večeri. :D  :D 
> Bili smo svi četvero vani,iako je padala kiša bilo nam je dobro.Osječali smo se ko prava obitelj.    .Prvi su put vidjele toliko sjajnih lampica po izlozima.Samo su stajale i gledale.... :D  :D Najviše su im se svidjele pokretne stepenice,manja se malo bojala ,ali se brzo oslobodila   .Danas su mi "tete" dale da da nahranim malu S. ,okupam je ,mijenjam pelene i stavim u kravetić....MM je sve to gledao sa strane kako mi to ide.Bila sam najsretnija na svijetu  svoja 2 mala                                                        Bila sam i na rodinoj rasprodaji,kupila svašta pomalo,a vi cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



predivno...

spominjala sam te za vikend u 2 navrata

moje dvije jako drage prijateljice su trudne pa smo uz trudnoču se dotakli i priča o posvajanju...
predivno te je čitati....  :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

zdenka2,imaš jednu privatnu poruku...

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj, prekrasno, baš mi je drago da uživate!! Jel znaš kada vam curke dođu zastalno?

----------


## leonessa

Dubbiii predivno, od srca čestitam   :Heart:   :D  :D !

----------


## dubbiii

> Joj, prekrasno, baš mi je drago da uživate!! Jel znaš kada vam curke dođu zastalno?


jučer nam je bio tek prvi izlazak u grad,inače se družimo svaki drugi ili ponekad svaki dan.Trebali bi sada u 12 mjesecu prikupiti svu dokumentaciju i družiti se naravno s njima,pa ja se nadam za nekih mjesec,dva....  :Kiss:

----------


## Joe

dva anđelčića odjednom, prekrasno  :Heart:  
baš se veselim zbog vas  :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

hvala svima na prekrasnim željama i onima kojima sam izmamila suze radosnice na lice....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 



javim vam se čim stignem.... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kijara

Predivno  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Sretnoj obitelji sve najljepše u budućnosti   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Uživajte!!!!

----------


## sanja74

Svaki put kad čitam ovako sretne priče, proživljavam svaku sekundu prvih susreta s mojom K. 

Želim ti da čim prije postanete prava obitelj!   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Dubii, uživam čitajući i veselim se s vama.  :D

----------


## Gost

Zajedno sa vama jedva čekamo da stignu doma  zauvijek:D   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

Danas je moja mala curica završila u bolnici  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ,kažu radi najobičnijih pretraga pošto dijete ide na posvojenje.Tamo mora biti 3 dana.Bili smo je posjetiti danas.Nije se odvajala od mene...  :Saint:  .toliko je volim da ne mogu više zamisliti život bez nje....  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pipi1

Prekrasno je to što vam se događa  :Heart:  

baš sam sretna zbog vas  :Heart:  

nadam se da ćete blagdane provesti skupa  :Heart:  

ljubi svoje dvije curice  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

> Prekrasno je to što vam se događa  
> 
> baš sam sretna zbog vas  
> 
> nadam se da ćete blagdane provesti skupa  
> 
> ljubi svoje dvije curice


x
 :Heart:  

jadno dijete, pa kakve to pretrage mora raditi?

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  ! Da sve prođe što lakše ~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## teuta

:D  :D  :D baš sam sretna zbog vas, prava blagdanska priča. Pregledi će brzo proči i eto vas kod kuće.
 :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## dubbiii

> pipi1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prekrasno je to što vam se događa  
> 
> baš sam sretna zbog vas  
> 
> nadam se da ćete blagdane provesti skupa  
> 
> ...


rekli su neke uobičajene pretrage.Nisu nam ništa rekli,a tako su neljubazni u toj bolnici,  :Evil or Very Mad:  ko da je moja curica nitko i ništa  .Ipak vjerujem da će sve dobro proći ...Takav je u biti proces prije posvojenja jer u ambulanti u domu to ne mogu raditi.Inače,zdrava je i sve je ok   :Smile:  .  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Rebbeca

Jadna mala mišica  :Sad:  , ali i to će brzo proći, a onda ćete cijeli život biti zajedno...  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Svaki put kad čitam ovako sretne priče, proživljavam svaku sekundu prvih susreta s mojom K. 
> 
> Želim ti da čim prije postanete prava obitelj!


X

Procedura ne treba trajati mjesec, dva. MM. i ja smo se razletjeli po gradu i sve dokumente za oboje naše djece skupili za dva dana. Nakon što se potpiše zahtjev za posvojenje počinje rok pravomoćnosti koji traje 8 dana. Ako nema drugih pravnih zapreka, to bi trebalo biti gotovo puno prije, možda i do Božića.

----------


## dubbiii

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svaki put kad čitam ovako sretne priče, proživljavam svaku sekundu prvih susreta s mojom K. 
> 
> Želim ti da čim prije postanete prava obitelj!  
> 
> 
> X
> ...



Zdenka2 znaš li kad se potpisuje zahtjev za posvojenje?Nakon koliko vremena otkad si upoznala dijete???

I znaš li gdje se ide sa svim dokumentima za porodiljni????
od kojeg dana počinje porodiljni?? :?  :?  :?

----------


## čokolada

Socijalni radnik će ocijeniti kada je vrijeme da dobijete djecu, kojiput ih daju i prije pravomoćnosti. Naravno prvo morate prikupiti sve dokumente što se može, kako je Zdenka napisala, ako se razletiš i u par dana. Konačno potpisivanje ide kad istekne žalbeni rok, dakle kad rješenje postane pravomoćno (neka me netko ispravi ako griješim, tako mi je ostalo u sjećanju).
Zahtjev za posvojiteljski dopust rješavaš na lokalnom HZZO-u prema adresi stanovanja, moraš skupiti papire i od firme u kojoj radiš (nazovi HZZO, traži referenta za posv. dopust, sve će ti objasniti).
Posvojiteljski dopust MORA početi s danom pravomoćnosti rješenja (nema odgode bolovanjem napr.)

----------


## Zdenka2

Čoksa, zaboravila si proceduru. Zahtjev za posvojenje se potpisuje nakon što je centar izabrao određene ljude za roditelje i nakon što su oni potvrdili da žele posvojiti dijete. Temeljem tog zahtjeva CZSS u najkraćem roku izdaje rješenje na čiju se pravomoćnost čeka 8 dana. Nakon pravomoćnosti rješenja dijete je vaše i uzimate ga doma. Tada se dobivaju i svi dokumenti koji se , zajedno s rješenjem, nose u policiju i matični ured, gdje se dobivaju novi dokumenti (rodni list, izvod iz matične knjige rođenih, potvrda o odjavi prebivališta).

----------


## čokolada

Da, tako je, oprosti, taj dio o potpisivanju mi je ispario   :Embarassed:  , a i u našem slučaju sve je malo drugačije išlo - već nakon "the" telefonskog poziva rekli su nam da na potpisivanje zahtjeva donesemo sve potrebne papire, a dijete smo dobili doma već nakon 10 dana (puna tri tjedna prije pravomoćnog rješenja). Vjerojatno većina centara tako ipak ne radi.

----------


## Rebbeca

I naš B. je došao dama 31. 01. a rješenje je postalo pravomoćno 01.03.  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Posvojiteljski počinje danom pravomoćnosti rješenja, ali može se s centrom dogovoriti o datumu izdavanja rješenja - npr. ako netko želi prvo potrošiti godišnji da bi mu za to vrijeme još išla plaća. To više neće biti bitno nakon stupanja na snagu novog zakona. 
I zbog drugih razloga može se po potrebi odgodit pisanje rješenja. Kako je mm imao točno određenih tjedan dana kad je morao biti na poslu, dogovoreno je da se rješenje piše tako da postane pravomoćno u petak tog tjedna.
Inače, nama je stariji došao koji dan prije pravomoćnosti rješenja, a mlađi je isto mogao doći ranije, da smo ga mi mogli preuzeti, ali imali smo tada selidbu pa smo sve malo odgodili.

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja djeca nisu mogla doći prije pravomoćnosti rješenja, nego tek kad je sve bilo gotovo, a sina nismo niti vidjeli sve dok ga nismo vodili doma. Koliko god mi bili nestrpljivi, mislim da je bolje slijediti propisanu proceduru, jer ako se, ne daj Bože, stvari pravno zakompliciraju, može se dogoditi trauma za sve.

----------


## pahuljičica

Dubbiii čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sunce moje malo

*Dubiii* čestitam tebi i tvojem suprugu  :Heart:  
prekrasno, jučer sam čitav dan bila pod dojmom tvoje priče.
želim vam da proslavite božić u četvero  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

evo i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
suze mi krenu same kad procitam ovakvu pricu kao sto je vasa,samo hrabro naprijed!!!!!!!!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Mariela

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama. 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
za sretnu obitelj

----------


## dubbiii

EEvo mene nakon nekog vremena...
Moja curica je još u bolnici  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ,pretzrage još nisu gotove....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .Ljutim se na sve doktore što je zadržavaju toliko ,a trebala je biti samo 3 dana.Moja curica je zdrava,nepotrebno je da bude tamo,još će doživjeti traume  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Hvala čokoladi,zdenki2 i vlvl na savjetima.Sad mi je sve malo jasnije.  :Embarassed:  
Nakon koliko se potpisuje zahtjev za posvojenje :?   :Heart:   svima.



Moja starija   :Saint:   bila je kod nas za vikend.Bilo nam je prekrasno.Nisam ni mislila da će biti tako lijepo i čarobno.Zbližila se sa mojim mužem iako to u počatku je teško išlo.sad su si super.Zove me teta naravno ,a mm po imenu.Ponekad joj se dogodi da kad se igra sa mm ,on nju škaklja,ona se smije pa je znala reći:"mama,reci mu......"

Bila sam presretna i nisam mogla vjerovati,još se navikavam na sve to i vjerujem da će mi život biti bolji. :D  :D   :Love:   :Grin:   :Love:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing: 

Kako su vas djeca OKO 5 GODINA nazivala na početku :? 
Jeste inzistirali na tome da vas zovu mamai tata :?  :? 
Gledali smo crtiće,bili u dućanu,vidjeli što joj je donio Sv.Nikola(naravno da nije bilo šibe)MOJA DJECA NISU ZLOČESTA PA SU DOBILA SAMO SLATKIŠE....
 :Grin:   :Grin:  
pOMAGALA MIJE PRI PRIPREMANJU STOLA KAD JE BILO VRIJEME ZA RUČAK.Stvarno je bila dobra.Išli smo upoznati baku i djeda u prizemlju.Čini mi se da joj je tu ugodno.Rekla je da imam lijepu kuću....  :Razz:   i da bi ona zauvijek ovdje ostala.Bilo je suza kad se trebala vratiti u dom....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sanja74

> Nakon koliko se potpisuje zahtjev za posvojenje :?    svima.


Mi smo potpisivali zahtjev čim su Ketini papiri bili rješeni. 8 dana nakon toga, kad je postao pravomoćan, doveli smo je kući zauvijek.




> Gledali smo crtiće,bili u dućanu,vidjeli što joj je donio Sv.Nikola(naravno da nije bilo šibe)MOJA DJECA NISU ZLOČESTA PA SU DOBILA SAMO SLATKIŠE....


I moje dijete je isto dobilo samo slatkiše.  :Smile:  Kad smo u petak šetale iz vrtića, bila je sva zabrinuta, kako zločesta djeca dobivaju šibu (čula od teta i dječice), pa je ove godine šiba - makar samo simbolično - izostala.




> Rekla je da imam lijepu kuću....   i da bi ona zauvijek ovdje ostala.Bilo je suza kad se trebala vratiti u dom....


Porazgovaraj malo s njihovim Centrom, i vidi možete li ubrzati postupak, ili prije završetka pravomoćnosti dobiti dječicu.
Sve papire stvarno možeš skupiti za 2-3 dana.

Želim vam da čim prije dođe dan kada se više nećete morati razdvojiti.
 :Love:

----------


## sanja74

> Kako su vas djeca OKO 5 GODINA nazivala na početku  
> Jeste inzistirali na tome da vas zovu mamai tata


Ne mogu ti na ovo odgovoriti iz prve ruke, ali.. mislim da nije dobro inzistirati, već polako uvoditi "mama" i "tata" u govor. 
I isto tako, kad ih dovedete doma im objasniti kako ste im sada vi mama i tata, i da ćete se brinuti za njih, i vljeti ih zauvijek. 

Cure koje su posvojile stariju djecu će ti bolje odgovoriti.


Dubbii, jesi čitala neku literaturu o posvojenju?
Meni se svidjelo:
_Deborah D. Gray - Attaching in Adoption: Practical Tools for Today's Parents 
Lois Ruskai Melina - Raising Adopted Children_

----------


## Vlvl

> Kako su vas djeca OKO 5 GODINA nazivala na početku :? 
> Jeste inzistirali na tome da vas zovu mamai tata


Veliki nas je od prve posjete zvao imenom, jer nismo htjeli bit teta i striček. Poslije je tako ostalo, imali smo svoje razloge zašto ga nismo nagovarali da nas zove mama ili tata, iako bismo sad drugačije postupili.
Mali nas je u početku isto zvao imenom, ali kad je rješenje postalo pravomoćno rekli smo da smo mi sad njegovi mama i tata i da bi nas trebao tako i zvati. Nismo ga mnogo ispravljali, ali smo pazili da mu uvijek kažemo Tata te zove. ili Odi mami. Malo mu je to bilo smiješno, i neko vrijeme nas je oslovljavao mješovito. Kad smo velikog nagovorili da i on malom o nama govori kao o mami i tati, onda su mu ti nazivi brzo sjeli.
Redovito smo čitali slikovnice s Pikom i Jakovom, tamo je u svakoj drugoj rečenici mama, mislim da je i to ubrzalo stvari.

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja kći je imala 6,5 godina kad je posvojena. Rekli smo joj da smo mi njezini mama i tata i brzo nas je počela tako i zvati. Nisam inzistirala da me zove mama, ali kad bi mi rekla teta - rekla bih joj - ja sam tvoja mama. Po imenu nas nije zvala, a dok se nije udomaćila s tim nazivom mama, ponekad je izbjegavala izravno obraćanje. Sjećala se biološke mame, pa ju je i to bunilo. Objasnila sam joj po čemu joj je prva mama mama, a po čemu ja. Pomoglo je i to što smo već imali sina. 

Dakle, moj savjet je, ne inzistirati, jer djeca ipak trebaju vremena da prihvate novu situaciju, ali isto tako ne dopustiti da se uobičaje drugi nazivi, kao teta ili osobno ime, jer je onda to još teže promijeniti. Samima će im doći i to vrlo brzo, kad shvate što je to mama.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

malenoj   :Kiss:  da se što prije obave  pretrage i bude sa svojom sekom i roditeljima.  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Dubbiii, predivno je ovo što ti se događa   :Love:  . Čestitam! Žao mi je što malena mora prolaziti pretrage, nadam se da će brzo biti gotove i da ćete uskoro svi zajedno kući   :Heart:  !

----------


## teuta

E što ima novoga, da li je mala cura izašla iz bolnice, velika je super koliko sam pročitala. Puno pozdrava svima i da što prije dođu kući svi.
Pusa i pozdrav  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## ententini

Sretnoj četveročlanoj obitelji puno pozdrava!
Primjećujem da je na Rodi najviše novih posvojenja od jeseni do kraja godine: baš u vrijeme darivanja.

----------


## Rebbeca

Što ima novoga, čini mi se da se vi već naveliko zabavljate i mazite sa svoja 2   :Saint:  , pa ste na nas zaboravili... a mi tako željno očekujemo novosti   :Heart:

----------


## we&baby

jedva cekam *dubbiii*-ino javljanje.....


tako sam uvjerena da su vec zajedno......

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

iskreno im to zelim.  :Love:

----------


## Rene2

Nadam se da su dvije ljepotice na današnji dan u svom novom domu s mamom i tatom.

Svima sretan Božić!  :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

Prekrasno  vidiš   mali   Isus   ti   je   došao    i    blagoslovio   vas    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
na  dobro  vam   došlo porođenje  GOSPODINOVO.

----------


## Pepita

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

:Grin:   :Grin:  bok cure moje!!!!evo javljam se ja nakon duuuuugo vremena :/ .kompjuter mi je bio u kvaru  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .vidim očekujete nestrpljivo moje javljanje  :Grin:   :Grin:  ....


evo cure su ko nas za ove blagdane.upravo sam ih uspavala.
sve prekrasno ide;navikle su se na nas,na našu kuću,već su i prijateljice našle u susjedstvu.prekrasno mi je s njima,za njih mi nije ništa teško učiniti;dapače,druga sam osoba s malo više energije nego prije i više samopouzdanja  8) .



SRETAN BOŽIĆ SVIMA VAMA I SReTNU NOVU 2009 GODINU OD SRCA VAM ŽELE m.,dubbiii,s.i k.  :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Zaljubljen:   :D  :D  8)  8)   :Teletubbies:   :Teletubbies:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Shy kiss:   :Taps:   :Taps:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye: 

e,da trebali bi u sijećnju biti gotovi svi papiri pa bi moja 2   :Saint:   :Saint:   trebala biti kod nas za stalno.jedva čekam,jer me K. stalno pita kad će ona i seka biti kod nas zauvijek.kupili smo im i novu sobu u kojoj sada uživaju....

puuuno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   od nas ,čujemo se uskoro.....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## we&baby

ah..... (uzdah)

 :Heart:  

...................

----------


## bepina

Uživajte zajedno u novoj 2009. i u još 100 zajedničkih godina pred vama  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

današnji dan je bio prekrasan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!probudili smo se rano jutro,moje cure nisu dočekale novu zaspale su zlatice moje!!!!!!!!!!!!
S .se jako svidio vatromet u ulici ,bilo ga je i dan poslije.. :D  :D 
doručkovali smo svi zajedno ujutro,a nakon toga smo se išle grudati,praviti snješka i MM ih je malo provozao sa sanjkama po ulici.manjoj je to bilo prekrasno,vidilo se na njoj.(neznam dali je to prvi put što vide snijeg)  :Love:  



bili smo kod kumova čestitati novu godinu,sjajno su se ponijele.  :Smile:  .
evo od mene toliko,čujemo se uskoro.S. je danas progovorila novu riječ,a to je njeno ime(do sada to nije znala izgovoriti.mislim,zna da je to ona,ali kada ju netko pita kako se zove ne kaže ništa.)  :Grin:  ponosna sam na nju,na obe moje curke...  :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

A joj,   :Saint:   mali, kad čitam suze mi dođu... uživajte, a ti mamice piši što više stigneš   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

super,super, baš sam se logirala da vidim šta ima novog kod vas, moj mis još nije usvojio svoje ime zna da je to on kada ga zovemo a sam sebe zove bebo. Kada sam mu pričala da je on naš sin, rekao mi je da nije on je beba.   :Grin:  
Puno pozdrava i pusa u Novoj 2009.

----------


## sanja74

dubbiii, lijepo te vidjeti ovako sretnu!   :Heart:  [/quote]

----------


## Rene2

dubii ovo su tako dobre vijesti, vi zaista imate po čemu pamtiti 2008.

 :Heart:   :Kiss:    curkama

----------


## Zdenka2

Divno, dubbiii!

----------


## Vlvl

Veseli ulazak u novu godinu, neka vam tako bude i dalje.   :Smile:

----------


## **az**

prekrasno! kako život zna biti lijep... jelda?   :Wink:

----------


## Lambi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

[quote="**az**"]prekrasno! kako život zna biti lijep... jelda?   :Wink: [/quote

da,život zna ponekad biti prekrasan!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

sutra moj    :Saint:   ima rođendan,slavimo ga u nedjelju.jedva čeka,već je pripremila robicu šta će obuć.danas smo ih opet odnijeli u dom.bile su jako tužne,a i mi isto.mala S. je plakala odmah čim je vidjela stepenice,jadna moja već sve zna;a tko kaže da djeca ne pamte,znaju oni bolje nego mi....  :Rolling Eyes:  
nadam se da će do veljaće biti sve riješeno,jer prekrasno mi je vraćati se s posla i čuti njihove glasiće već ne terasi ili gledati njihove pospane okice dok ih uspavljujem ili sretna njihova lica dok se igramo svi zajedno  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

evo već je kuća prazna bez njih i  opet ona tišina.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

tješim se,brzo će one meni doći opet u zagrljaj,već  sutra...............  :Kiss:

----------


## Livija2

Draga   dubbiii  tvoj   post   odiše   takvom   srećom  i   veseljem     drago   mi  je   zbog   vas   a   sretna   sam   sto   su   cure   napokon   našle   nekog   ko   će   ih   voliti.  nadam   se   da    će   se   i   nama   u   ovoj   2009  god   dogditi   takva    sreća     da  i   nama   dođe   mala   srećica  u   naš   dom  pa   da   i   mi   budemo   sretni   mi   smo   se   prijavili   da   želimo   posvojiti   i   polu romsko   djete   jer   djete  je   djete   ono   će   biti   naše   a   ne   ljudi   oko   nas   i   zato   ga   jedva   čekamo.   Želimo   tebi   ,  tvojim   curama  i   t    m   puno   zdravlja  , sreće  , a  ponajviše   BOŽIJEG   BLAGOSLOVA   ,   LJUBAVI   I   MIRA.  
 :Kiss:  od    :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

hvala ti livija2 na lijepim željama.sigurno će ti ova godin a biti i tebi posebna i naći ćete   :Saint:   kojeg već dugo tražite ili ono traži vas.nas su zvali kad smo se ponajmanje nadali,kad sam već pomalo gubila nadu da ću jednog dana zagrliti nekog malog   :Saint:  ,a evo nije prošlo dugo a grlim ih dvoje.  :Love:    mislim da mi je puno pomoglo što sam se okrenula Bogu,bila sam se par puta pomoliti na kamenita vrata,molila i vjerovala u molitve.  :Smile:   :Smile:  ...

vjerujem da ćete i vi biti sretni,jer ipak dobro uvijek na kraju pobjeđuje!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

curke su opet kod nas,evo upravo sam ih uspavala pa da se malo javim.došlo je do promijene plana.MM ne radi do ponedjaljka pa smo ih pokupili i odveli doma.nisu mogle vjerovati,idu opet kući;koje iznenađenje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Dubbiii   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

dubbiii. jedva čekam da zauvijek curke dođu kod vas! 
zbog vas, a posebno zbog njih!   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Divno dubbiii, i ja jedva čekam da postupak završi i da curice zauvijek ostanu doma!   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam vam na vaša dva anđeleka koja su očigledno unjela veliku radost u vaše živote i navijam da papiri budu čim prije gotovi.

----------


## dubbiii

bok curke!!!i ja stalno mislim kada će curice moje doći kod nas zauvijek.evo upravo me danas K. pitala"mama,a za koliko dana ćemo ja i seka doći zauvijek kod tebe i tate??"jadne moje curice;tako male,toliko su toga prošle i tko zna šta im se sve mota po svojim malim glavicama??????????

ovdje im je lijepo,lijepo su se uklopile u obitelj,već je sve njihovo....
ona praznina koju smo osjećali prije to su je one popunile,naša  2 mala   :Saint:   :Saint: .

----------


## Gost

Iskreno se nadam kako će se to što prije riješiti i kako će biti s vama   :Love:

----------


## angelina_2004

Želim ti da što prije djevojčice stignu u tvoj dom i da se više ne odvajate.
 :Love:

----------


## saraR

Dubbii da li ima kakvih promjena jesu li cure stigle doma?
Pozdrav  :Saint:   :Saint:   :D   :/

----------


## dubbiii

Bok cure!!!!evo mene nakon dugo vremena.cure još  nisu za stalno kod nas.stalno nešto odugovlače.dođe mi da odem na bolovanje i da budu kod mene .ovo njih jako rastužuje kad  ih vraćamo u dom.šta da vam kažem,neznam kad će to biti za stalno .nadam se uskoro......... :/  :/[/list]

----------


## Gost

Stvarno ne znam što da kažem , mislim da je to trebalo biti već gotovo ovako samo muče dječicu a i vas .Iskreno se nadam kako će se ubrzati   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

> Stvarno ne znam što da kažem , mislim da je to trebalo biti već gotovo ovako samo muče dječicu a i vas .Iskreno se nadam kako će se ubrzati


HVALA.I JA SE NADAM DA ĆE TO BITI BRZO GOTOVO

----------


## Livija2

Pa    to   je   sramota   kao   da  ih   nije   briga   za   ta   malena  slatka   bića   koja   vape   da  imaju    roditelje   
a  roditelji   pate  što   je   proces   tako     dug  i   mukotrpan     :Sad:  
kažu   nema   djece   kad   ih   zovem   a   po    domovima   malenih  koliko   hoćeš,   budi   jaka   nadam   se   da   će   tvoje   cure   uskoro   svojoj   kući  a  nadam   se  i   nama   ostalima.  Sretno  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## sima

zelim da vam cure sto prije dodju i da ostanu zauvijek  :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Joj draga sva sam se rascmoljila na tvoju priču o curkama. Od sveg   :Heart:   ti želim da curice ubrzo zauvijek dođu u Vaš dom da svi skupa uživate.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas četvero.

----------


## meli

Pa koji je to centar? :shock:  Ovo zvuči nevjerojatno i prilično neprofesionalno, da ne kažem okrutno prema tim malim bićima.  :Mad:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Pa koji je to centar? :shock:  Ovo zvuči nevjerojatno i prilično neprofesionalno, da ne kažem okrutno prema tim malim bićima.


Zašto? CZSS sigurno ne drži djecu zato što tako želi nego zbog proceduralnih razloga. Prije svega zbog sigurnosti i interesa djece važno je da sve bude pravno čisto.

Dubbiii, izdrži još malo, sve će se to zaboraviti!   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

> meli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa koji je to centar? :shock:  Ovo zvuči nevjerojatno i prilično neprofesionalno, da ne kažem okrutno prema tim malim bićima. 
> 
> 
> Zašto? CZSS sigurno ne drži djecu zato što tako želi nego zbog proceduralnih razloga. Prije svega zbog sigurnosti i interesa djece važno je da sve bude pravno čisto.
> 
> Dubbiii, izdrži još malo, sve će se to zaboraviti!


  :Sad:  da,tužno je što sve moramo prolaziti da budemo sretni...moje curice su presretne kad dođu doma i K. uvijek pita koliko dana će ona i seka kod nas prespavati.Kad kažem 3 noći nije baš oduševljena.to joj je čini se mala brojka.kada sam zvala tetu u centru(negdje daleko) K. je bila pored mene,kada sam poklopila slušalicu pitala me koga sam zvala,a ja sam joj rekla da sam zvala tetu koja nam mora reći kada će ona i seka doći kod nas zauvijek.pitala me za koliko je to dana,pa sam joj rekla otprilike,pa sada križamo dane.  :Smile:  
svi četvero smo jako povezani i nebi željela da to mučenje sa papirologijom traje dugo,već da imamo svoje vrijeme za nas da više ne moramo u centar....  :Love:  



inače je sve pravno čisto kod nas,samo imaju veliku gužvu(tako su rekli).želim samo još nadodati:
ja sam znala.imala neki osječaji da samnom nešto neće biti u redu,tj.da neću moći roditi djecu,ali iako nisam nikada rodila u meni su se stvorili majčinski osječaji prema mojim malim anđelima.i sada otkada imam njih gledam svijet s vedrije strane ,zbog njih,zbg mojih malih  :Saint:   :Saint:  koje su mi sve na svijetu.ljudi ,naši prijatelji nam govore da smo napravili lijepu stvar što smo posvojili diječicu,da imamoveeeeliko srce(ne samo mi već svi ljudi koji su posvijili djecu)....



hvala inače na riječima utjehe,ja se nadam da će proći i ti kratki rastanci između nas i   :Saint:   :Saint:  .  :Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Zdenka2

U CZSS su vam izašli ususret time što puštaju djecu k vama prije pravomoćnosti rješenja. Još malo i sve će biti kako treba.   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

da,nadam se da će to sve brzo proći i da ćemo biti zauvijek zajedno. :D  :D 
nama je bilo pravo mučenje prikupiti sve papire.idi tamo, pa ne tu,pa te šalje opet negdje drugdje.sve u svemu 10 dana za papire  srediti....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a još nismo potpisali nmišta za posvojenje,čini mi se da imamo još puno toga za obaviti..... :/  :/  :/

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:  cure moje!!!nisam se javljala već duuugo vremena,već skoro mjesec dana.nešto mi kompjuter bio u kvaru  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,pa posao,obaveze oko papira za posvojenje...
 :Evil or Very Mad:   sam,  :Sad:   i   :Crying or Very sad:   što to ide tako sporo i što još djeca nisu kod nas zaskroz,a prošla su 3 duuuuga mjeseca.u travnju i svibnju su upisi za u vrtić i u školu a ja nemam ništa od papira da bih ih mogla upisati,tako da sumnjam da će ove godine krenuti u vrtić i školu.mislim da do ljeta neće biti ništa jer tek su kao danas trebali czss uzeti naše papire u ruke.sad sam na godišnjem i one su kod nas.kad zovem centar da djeca jako pate kad se moraju vratiti u dom svejedno im je.


inače su cure dobro i sorry još jednom što se nisam javljala,da mi kompjuter nije bio u kvaru sigurno bi...

 :Heart:   za sada,pa ako netko ima nekakav pametan i koristan savjet neka se javi...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  od mojih   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## babel

*dubbiii*  :Love:  
Nadam se da ćete brzo imati svoje anđele kod kuće za stalno  :Heart:  
Držim fige a vama puno snage  :Love:

----------


## sima

ja stvarno ne vjerujem da su tako oduzili,ne mogu sebi doc!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock: nadam se da ce se pokrenuti i da ce brzo doci kod vas i ostati zauvijek.navijam za vas i za vase cure  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...dubiii...sve mi je to malo čudno i jako neprofesionalno...  :Evil or Very Mad:   ne mogu vjerovati da centar neće papire rješiti do ljeta  :shock:  :?  :shock:  ako su cure pravno čiste..jer  za djecu nije u interesu da se stalno vraćaju u dom , to je mučenje, a po vlastitom iskustvu znam da centru za soc. skrb, tetama u domu zbog same djece, to nije u interesu, jer žele da djeca što prije imaju mamu i tatu, da imaju obitelj...
...sretno i neka se sve to što prije rješi...  :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## sandraks

pa dubiii draga, bogme nije to baš u redu....nekak to muljave predugo....
no, Bogu hvala da ste ipak svi na okupu, da znate da ste obitelj, uživajte u tome nema mjesta za nervozu zbog nečeg kaj ne mreš požuriti....
šaljemo   :Kiss:

----------


## dubbiii

hvala cure!baš sam sada zvala czss i nisu još niti pogledali naše papire koji su došli prije 10 dana(kao gužva rekla mi je uz smiješak....  :Evil or Very Mad:  .pa nek izmisle bar nešto drugo...  :Razz:  ).kažu da razumiju nas i djecu,ma što to oni znaju o tome kako je kad ih uzmeš u naručje i kad ih ti oduzmu  zbog neke formalnosti,zbog glupih papira.ne,neznaju koliko nam ta mala bića znače.evo K. se upravo igra sa lutkicama tu pored mene u dnevnom boravku i sva je presretna i još ne razmišlja o povratku,jer to je njen dom,naš dom.moj drugi   :Saint:   sad spava;čuvala sam je dok ne sklopi oči,rekla "mama" i zaspala.moje 2 curice su mi sve na svijetu ,a ovo mučenje njih i nas..........jedva čekam da se bude u svojim malim krevetima svako jutro ili da mi dođu u sobu laganim koracima i dok se pravim da spavam daju istovremeno puse u obraze.....  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

A joj... nemam ti ništa pametno za reći, nego, držite se hrabro svi, i tješite se da će brzo doći vrijeme bez vraćanja vaših malih  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

I meni se čini da je to vrlo neprofesionalno. Polu-rješenja nisu dobra ni za koga. Nadam se da će sve dobro i brzo završiti.   :Love:

----------


## BOLEK

Dubbiii , nadam se da će sve biti ubrzo riješeno, mi smo imali slični problem što se tiče upisa u vrtić, jer su upisi bili gotovo na kraju, ali ja sam išla sa molbom ravnateljici, da nas stavi na listu, a sve papire smo donesli čim smo ih sredili, jedino šta je kod nas bilo, je to da smo tražili da nam potvrde da će sve biti riješeno u našu korist, i ubrzo su papiri i potpisani, probaj, kada za to dođe vrijeme idi direktno ravnateljima i vrtića i škole, puno uspjeha

----------


## čokolada

Dubbiii, *ako su svi dječji papiri pravno "čisti"* na tvom bih mjestu otišla osobno do centra (ne znam da li ti je u istom gradu ili daleko negdje?) i ljubazno/odlučno tražila hitan razgovor s ravnateljem/icom, urgirala kod socijalne radnice u domu da ih pritisne ako ničim drugim onda telefonskim pozivima, a ako i dalje ne bi išlo valjda postoji neka njima nadređena osoba u Ministarstvu koju bi zanimalo gdje je postupak zapeo.

----------


## leonessa

Dubbiii, potpisujem čokoladu. Želim da ti curice dođu šta prije   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## dubbiii

> Dubbiii, *ako su svi dječji papiri pravno "čisti"* na tvom bih mjestu otišla osobno do centra (ne znam da li ti je u istom gradu ili daleko negdje?) i ljubazno/odlučno tražila hitan razgovor s ravnateljem/icom, urgirala kod socijalne radnice u domu da ih pritisne ako ničim drugim onda telefonskim pozivima, a ako i dalje ne bi išlo valjda postoji neka njima nadređena osoba u Ministarstvu koju bi zanimalo gdje je postupak zapeo.


svi papiri su pravno čisti,ja zovem stvarno samo Bog zna  koliko se mučim i trudim da to prođe što bezbolnije za njih i nas.one ni same neznaju zašto ih vodimo u dom,pa nazad.tako da imam vijest cure moje,njihov dom je sada njihov vrtić,tako da više ne spavaju tamo,već kod nas doma.znači dok se ništa ne riješi ništa i dok smo mi na poslu one su tamo.sva sreća samo 2 tramvajske stanice od mog posla do tamo.  :Love:  .inače ni to mi nije neka solucija,ali bolje tako nego nikako.  :Razz:

----------


## Zorica

Mi ne zivimo u Hr ali smo imali isti problem kao i vi. Nakon skoro dva meseca svakodnevnog vidjanja naseg K. u domu uradila sam upravo ovo sto Coksi predlaze, nazvala Ministarstvo i gle cuda K. je za tri dana dosao kuci. 

 Sretno i da curke dodju sto pre u svoj topli dom  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

*Dubii*, poslušaj cure i otiđi osobno do centra ili do Ministarstva.
sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sima

ima li novosti,hoce li cure brzo svojoj kuci? :?

----------


## dubbiii

bok cure!!evo mene sa malo nešto novosti...

moje malene curice su napokon kod nas zauvijek(zato što smo bili uporni,nazivali,razmišljali što napraviti a što ne,zvali,zvali,zvali...i napokon....) :D  :D ,ali naravno da pošto ih nemamo  kome davati na čuvanje, dok mi radimo vrtić im je dom...ali to samo dok papiri nisu gotovi(naravno da smo ih poslali davno,a nisu ni omotnicu otvorili...užas....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

ali evo barem ako ništa drugo djeca su s nama ipak s nama osječaju obiteljski sklad.nismo ljudi koji žele dati novce da dođemo do svog željenog cilja,naših anđela,,ne,ne mi ne želimo nikoga kupiti...MI ŽELIMO POSVOJITI OVU MALU DJEČICU KOJA NISU IMALA BAŠ SRETNO  DJETINJSTVO.želimo usrećiti ta mala bića kao i nas same  :Love:   :Love:  (evo opet mi suzica krene kad ih se sjetim,a vjerujte mi,sjetim ih se u svako doba dana i noći...kad gledam kroz prozor dok se vozim tramvajem,dok sam na poslu i ne čujem nikog,dok ih uspavljujem a soba polu mračna osječam njihov dah,dok kuham ručak i pitam se"hoće li im se svidjeti i hoće li mi reći mama ,fini ti je ovaj ručak"",dok im spremam sobu i zamišljam kako se igraju barbikama....)

eh da skranula sam s teme,htijela sam vam reći kako stoje stvari....

pošto se to odužilo upraviteljica doma odlučila je nazvati direktno direktora u taj drugi dom,to je i učinila,a oni ništa neznaju o tome zašto se to odužilo (kao pravnica na bolovanju).direktor dolazi na posao za par dana pa će opet nazvati.javit ću vam kako je to sve bilo...

pozdrav od mojih   :Saint:   :Saint:  .i od nas  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

valjda ce biti brzo gotovi papiri,glavno da ste vi sto vise skupa i da pocnete zivjeti kao normalna obitelj,skupa u igri i ljubavi!saljem vam   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## dubbiii

:Smile:  hvala sima,i ja se nadam da će biti gotovi papiri što prije... :D  8)  :/   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

sretno *dubiiii*  uživajte u zasluženoj sreći u 4-ero!!!

----------


## magda_

puno srece dubii!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*dubiii* ~~~~~~~~ da se ti papiri riješe do kraja čim prije.

----------


## Vlvl

Lijepo da ste skupa. 
Jasno mi je da vam teško pada ostavljanje djece u vrtiću i da misliš na njih cijelo vrijeme. Postoji li mogućnost da netko od vas uzme godišnji?

----------


## dubbiii

> Lijepo da ste skupa. 
> Jasno mi je da vam teško pada ostavljanje djece u vrtiću i da misliš na njih cijelo vrijeme. Postoji li mogućnost da netko od vas uzme godišnji?



jooj,Vlvl,ja sam već bila na starom godišnjem(naravno da mi nedaju još novi) danas ti rijetko netko izađe u susret....jučer je bilo najgore ih napustiti .mala se nije dala odvajati od mene,stavljala je ručice oko  moga vrata.kad krećemo već na pola puta skuži da idemo u "vrtić",ali kad dodje tata po nju popodne sva skače od sreće..... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D .  :Heart:  evo sada ih vodim u vrtić pa se javim još ....  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

> bok cure!!evo mene sa malo nešto novosti...
> 
> moje malene curice su napokon kod nas zauvijek(zato što smo bili uporni,nazivali,razmišljali što napraviti a što ne,zvali,zvali,zvali...i napokon....) :D  :D ,ali naravno da pošto ih nemamo  kome davati na čuvanje, dok mi radimo vrtić im je dom...ali to samo dok papiri nisu gotovi(naravno da smo ih poslali davno,a nisu ni omotnicu otvorili...užas....      )
> 
> ali evo barem ako ništa drugo djeca su s nama ipak s nama osječaju obiteljski sklad.nismo ljudi koji žele dati novce da dođemo do svog željenog cilja,naših anđela,,ne,ne mi ne želimo nikoga kupiti...MI ŽELIMO POSVOJITI OVU MALU DJEČICU KOJA NISU IMALA BAŠ SRETNO  DJETINJSTVO.želimo usrećiti ta mala bića kao i nas same   (evo opet mi suzica krene kad ih se sjetim,a vjerujte mi,sjetim ih se u svako doba dana i noći...kad gledam kroz prozor dok se vozim tramvajem,dok sam na poslu i ne čujem nikog,dok ih uspavljujem a soba polu mračna osječam njihov dah,dok kuham ručak i pitam se"hoće li im se svidjeti i hoće li mi reći mama ,fini ti je ovaj ručak"",dok im spremam sobu i zamišljam kako se igraju barbikama....)
> 
> eh da skranula sam s teme,htijela sam vam reći kako stoje stvari....
> 
> pošto se to odužilo upraviteljica doma odlučila je nazvati direktno direktora u taj drugi dom,to je i učinila,a oni ništa neznaju o tome zašto se to odužilo (kao pravnica na bolovanju).direktor dolazi na posao za par dana pa će opet nazvati.javit ću vam kako je to sve bilo...
> ...




 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D prekrasno uživajte!!!

----------


## sretna35

dubbi želim vam da što prije počnete zajednički život kao obitelj   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

ispričavam se zbog svoje omaške   :Embarassed:  (naime nije mi se otvoprila poslejdnja stranica posta), naime, čestitam vam na zajedničkom životu i želim da i "nezgodni" papiri budu čim prije gotovi pa da možete u potpunosti uživati

----------


## sima

dubiii ima li novosti,sta je s papirima,jesu cure kod vas? :?

----------


## dani39

dubbiii,baš mi je drago da ste konačno zajedno  :D  i uživate u tako željenoj obitelji,tvoja priča me je toliko dirnula da sam se morala javiti i poželjeti vam da što prije dobijete te  "(ne)sretne"papire pa da možete u potpunosti uživati jedni u drugima jer ste to i zaslužili.SRETNO!  :Love:

----------


## sima

a jesam luda pa cure su kod vas  :Laughing:  ,ne znam sta mi bi :? .super sta je napokon gotovo i sta su kod vas  :Love:  valjda ce i papiri brzo  :Kiss:

----------


## dubbiii

> dubbiii,baš mi je drago da ste konačno zajedno  :D  i uživate u tako željenoj obitelji,tvoja priča me je toliko dirnula da sam se morala javiti i poželjeti vam da što prije dobijete te  "(ne)sretne"papire pa da možete u potpunosti uživati jedni u drugima jer ste to i zaslužili.SRETNO!


book!!!! :D  :D 
i ja se nadam da će papiri biti brzo gotovo.upravitelj.doma gdje su premještene zvala je direktora u onom drugom domu, a on zamislite nije znao ništa zašto se to tako odužilo....... :?  :? 
ma neznam šta da kažem,šta da mislim,ma zašto to tako.....vjerujte mi ovo je jako teško kada ih ipak ostavljam tamo(sad je to kao "vrtić"),ali S. ipak nije lako objasniti jer je još mala i iako razumije sve i jako napreduje i pametna je i bistra,nije joj jasno zašto stalno je vodimo u tu zgradu.znam da će jednom shvatiti naše muke kako ih je teško ostaviti tamo i našu žrtvu i neizmjernu ljubav prema njima ....;  :Heart:   :Heart:  od trenutka kada smo ih upoznali znali smo da će biti naše....zauvijek....  :Love:  .....evo to bi bilo to za sada,ja se iuskreno nadam da će papiri biti gotovi za mjesec dana,i da ćemo uživati ko nikada do sada.... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dubbiii

prošli tjedan smo bili na bundeku,svaki trenutak s njima i mojim mužem mi je poseban za pamčenje pa sam odlučila taj dan  podijeliti s vama mame i tate koje već ste dobili svoju dječicu i s onim mamama i tatama kojei ćeju još postati vjerujem jakoo brrrrrzoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!
eto pa počinjem:


 :Kiss:  ,dan je počeo jako rano ,naše male curice već su nas počastile ranim buđenjem oko 6.30h.iako nam je bilo jako teško buditi se toliko rano(još se nismo privikli na tako rane jutarnje sate)bilo nam je drago čuti njihove malene glasiće još uvijek pospane i kada sam priškiljila i vidjela još njihove pospane okice....kada su otvorile  vrata naše spavaće sobe,ja i MM smo podigli poplun da uđu još malo u krevet.istog trenutka su uskočile u još topli krevet i odspavali još malo.bilo je prekrasno gledati ih kako spavaju (a da samo vidite kako samo moja mala hrče,hi,hi,  :Laughing:  "jako mi je slatka "tako  bi rekla moja K.Bože koliko sam sličnih riječi pokupila od njih....napokon smo se probudile ,ja i curice smo otišle do pekare i kupile kruh i slance za njih..nakon 10-tak minuta pješačenja došle smo kuči i već su počele pripreme za ručak.moja velika curica je htijela piletinu(jer je to makano meso )i mlince.uvijek im udovoljim  :Heart:   :Heart:  .bilo im je jako fino i mala S. je trebala već prije jedan  otići na popodnevni počinak.spavala je do 14.00h.,dok je K. malo vani uživala us novim prijateljicama..nakon počinka polako smo se oblačili svi u sportskoj odječi,pošto je bio prekrasan dan.napokon smo krenuli autom do bundeka s prijateljima...mi smo se veliki šetali uz svoju dječicu dok su one dužim korakom trčale,divile se svemu.....ipak im je to bilo prvi put što idu na bundek.stigli smo do tobogana(velikih i malih),do ljulja u obliku mreže za leženje-tamo im je bilo najljepše....bili smo do 18.00h.bilo nam je super....još jedan lijepi trenutak u našem životu....  :Heart:   :Heart:  svima.....

----------


## sima

e stvarno uzivam citajuci lijepe price kao sto je i vasa.drago mi je sta su se cure lijepo prilagodile i sto uzivate zajedno,zelim vam jos puno,puno,puno lijepih dana i dozivljaja s vasim slatkicama  :Joggler:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Arkana10

Tako mi je drago, samo uzivajte   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Livija2

> e stvarno uzivam citajuci lijepe price kao sto je i vasa.drago mi je sta su se cure lijepo prilagodile i sto uzivate zajedno,zelim vam jos puno,puno,puno lijepih dana i dozivljaja s vasim slatkicama




Imi   se pridružujemo  na    ovim  željama  i   želim   nama  a  i   svima   ostalima  da   dožive   ovakvu    radost  kao  i  vi  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  a  :Love:

----------


## babel

I ja se pridružujem željama :D 
Tako mi je drago i želim vam još puno zajedničkih šetnji  :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:  hvala  na lijepim željama.nadam se zbog nas a posebno zbog mojih curica da  se papirologija završi što prije.....  :Wink:  

čujemo se uskoro kad bude nešto novo.....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Neka vam uskoro sve brige oko papirologije prestanu, i da krenete punom parom u pravi obiteljski život.

----------


## dubbiii

evo svi smo pomalo bubani i virozni.počela gripa vladati a vani lijepo vrijeme.sad smo na čaju i štapićima...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sick:  ...
trenutno se s malom S. odvikavamo od pelena,a to nam super ide,čak je i veliku nuždu napravila u tutu   :Razz:   :Razz:  ,ponekad zna pobjeći,ali šta se može  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ....primijetila sam po odjeći da su pomalo narasle(mala S. stigne paliti i gasiti svijetlo).

svaki što su veće ,to su veće brige za nas,pa se manje brinemo oko papirologije;naravno da zovemo TAJ centar i dosađujemo im ali vakljda se oni nedaju lako smesti,uff  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...


za razliku od male S.,stariju K.učimo pisati i čitati,...još malo pa ćemo u školu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .uvijek kada smo za stolom pomolimo se i K. kaže"hvala ti Bože na ovom finom doručku,ručku,večeri).navečer kada odemo spaveti ima jedna prekrasna molitvakoju je već naučila napamet :"anđele čuvaru mili,svojom snagom me zakrili,prema Božjem obečanju čuvaj mene noću danju.osobito pak me brani da mi dušu grijeh ne rani............  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint: "

pusa svima i laku noć  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Joooj, preslatke su...  :Heart:   Brzo ozdravite!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## dubbiii

cure sutra opet zovem ONAJ CENTAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!već su me počeli lagano živcirati  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
jasno i glasno ću pitati što oni misle,žašto  toliko odugovlače s papirima koje sam poslala prije mjesec i pol??????? :shock:  :shock: .neznam što većina od vas misli ali ovo pomalo iscrpljuje;mislim na to da ih odvodimo i dovodimo.evo danas su se opet zaljepili za MM iako su znale da se vraćaju kući isti dan... :/ 

da su papiri već gotovi,sve bi bilo puno lakše......................  :Grin:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~ da se čim prije papiri riješe   :Heart:  !

----------


## sima

ne znam sto da ti recem jedino da mi nikako nije jasno u cemu je problem s tim papirima. :?  iako nemam iskustva jos s tim mislim da tu nesto ne stima,zovi ih i trazi da ti odgovore zasto to toliko traje  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   po mom misljenju oni vas vec dugo zaj..... a ne vidim razlog.  :Evil or Very Mad:   drzim vam fige sutra da uspijes rijesiti i da to napokon ostavite iza sebe  :Taps:   saljem vam veliku  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pretpostavljam da nije sve riješeno na strani djece - vjerojatno skrbništvo ili tako nešto. Dubbiii je sretna što su joj dopustili da vodi djecu doma prije posvojenja. Mi smo našu kćer smjeli samo posjećivati sve dok posvojenje nije bilo pravomoćno.

----------


## Arkana10

nadam se da cete sve resiti uskoro  :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

> Pretpostavljam da nije sve riješeno na strani djece - vjerojatno skrbništvo ili tako nešto. Dubbiii je sretna što su joj dopustili da vodi djecu doma prije posvojenja. Mi smo našu kćer smjeli samo posjećivati sve dok posvojenje nije bilo pravomoćno.



ma je sve je ok s papirima s njihove strane a i s naše ,jer svaki put kada zovem kažu da imaje gužvu ili je netko na bolovanju  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .evo danas sam ih opet zvala  pa su sada i pravnica (na dužem bolovanju) a i socijalna radnica koja se vraća sljedeči tjedan.striktno sam razgovarala sa direktorom i on kaže meni da nema pojma zašto se to toliko odužilo i da će sada to ubrzati,znači ja mislim da nije stvar u papirima,već ja sebi postavljam pitanje"zašto se to tako odužilo,pa to su puna 4 mjeseca druženja,zašto se nismo pokrenuli ni koraka dalje osim što su kod nas.... :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? )a nitko ne razmišlja da su u svibnju upisi za vrtić i školu i da moram na porodiljni,jer ako to ne bude gotovo u školu se mora poći(nešto sam načula da centar odabire školu dok papiri nisu gotovi :?  :/ ),ja radim ,MM isto mora raditi,a tko će čuvati moje curice.....jako sam ljuta na taj centar,ne misle na nas ,na djecu kako kažu već im je svejedno-glavno da odrade svojih 6-7 h  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: ....

sve u svemu rekli su da nazovem sljedeći tjedan,  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  

 :Heart:  od mojih   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## dani39

Ovo sa papirima je stvarno katastrofa,evo malo 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ubrzo riješe!  :Kiss:

----------


## dubbiii

:Kiss:  sutra zovem centar,valjda ćemo se pokrenuti....... :/  :/ .  :Heart:  

bit ću  8)  i sve će proći samo tako  :Laughing:  ............


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  svima

----------


## sima

sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ima li kakvih novosti, dubbiii?

----------


## ententini

> sutra zovem centar,valjda ćemo se pokrenuti....... :/  :/ .  
> 
> bit ću  8)  i sve će proći samo tako  ............
> 
> 
>     svima


Jeste šta riješili???  :Mad:

----------


## dubbiii

bok mame i buduće mame  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


mogu reći da je sve riješeno već mjesec i pol uživamo...
ja sam sada na porodiljnom godinu i pol.mogu stvarno reći da smo sretna obitelj.
naime znam kako je onim parovima koji još čekaju(iscrpljujuće na neki način,počinješ gubiti nadu,ne veseliš se ničemu ako ne vidiš svoje dijete,...i mnoštvo još pobrkanih osječaja),ali upravo to je mene i mm držalo da idemo dalje i da uspijemo biti jedna obitelj.baš u onim danima kada sam počela gubiti nadu,baš tada je zazvonio telefon i jedan centar se javio da imaju naše curice.molila sam se ,otišla zapaliti svijeću na kamenita vrata i molila Boga da mi dopusti da postanem i ja mama,On me upravo poslušao...


otkad imam njih moj se život promijenio;više se smijem,počinjem novi dan sa osmijehom na licu kad i h ugledam ujutro pored mojega kreveta.....,ništa mi nije teško učiniti za njih.kako moja baka kaže ti više nisi bitna nego sada su ti bitna djeca,.....ima nekoliko poslovica ali ih se ne mogu sjetiti.......  :Razz:  




starija ide u školu,imamo prvašića!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

ljeto ćemo provesti na moru u Istri kod mojih.
jedva čekam.

prvo naše ljeto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  vam šaljemo mi  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasne vijesti dubbiii, drago mi je da ste konačno postali obitelj!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam   :Heart:  !

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitam!   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

uzivajte sada   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Čestitam    :Heart:   !

----------


## mia

cestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> prvo naše ljeto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Za vaš novi, veseli svijet   :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Prekrasno!   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

konačnooooooooo :D  :D , sad uživajte sa svojim curama!

----------


## otocanka

> konačnooooooooo :D  :D , sad uživajte sa svojim curama!


X

Čestitam  :D

----------


## sretna35

najljepši mogući završetak priče   :Love:  

sretno...  :Heart:

----------


## sima

predivno,cestitam,cestitam,cestitam od   :Heart:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dubbiii

bok svima,već se duuuugo nisam javila,žao mi je!!!!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
bili smo na moru 2 mjeseca ja sa svojim curicama dok je mm radio i znojio se  u zg.naravno da nije mogao dobiti toliko godišnjeg .........
moja K. je naučila sama plivati dok smo bili na moru,mlađa S. prvi put je vidjela more i bilo joj je super,uvijek složi neku smiješnu facu kad uđe u more....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja i cure jedva smo čekale da se vratimo u zg,valjda nam je falila naša kuća i iako sam odrasla na moru jedva sam čekala zagrebačke ulice i parkiće  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
na porodiljnom sam od 2.06. i full mi je sve tako brzo prošlo i stvarno uživam u svakom trenutku sa njima.
sada smo stvarno jedna velika prava obitelj,stvarno uživamo.K.zna često pričat čega se sve siječa i kako joj je bilo,suza mi krene -stvarno,ali sada se vidi da je uistinu sretna,oba dvije su sada sretne.

to je bila moja priča što se tiče centra u borbi za njih dvoje,ali prava priča uistinu sada počinje sa moja 2   :Saint:   :Saint:  ...

vjerujte mi;sve onea razmišljanja kada,kako napraviti da postanemo prava obitelj,to su sada samo sječanja na jedan dio u našem životu i kada se tako sada sjetim mislim da je to ipak bio težak period što se tiče papirologije,centra,svih onih nasmijanih faca a samo čekaju valjda da odemo ...što prije...i uspijeli smo u tome,uspijeli smo ostvariti cilj,jedini cilj u životu i sada smo potpuni mi sa našom djecom i oni sa nama.....

želim svim mamama i tatama koji žele posvojiti djete učinit će najljepšu stvar na svijetu,spasiti dijete a usrećiti i sami sebe.želim im da to bude u što kraćem roku.mi smo od samog početka čekali godinu i pol,bilo je uspona i padova ali na kraju uz vjeru,nadu i mnogo ljubavi i strpljenja vaša priča uvijek ima ima sretan kraj..........  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

:Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Heart:

----------


## mia

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

evo u utorak idem sa S. u vrtić na privikavanje,znači pričam s njom da bi više razumijela zašto idemo tamo,a ona mi jadnica sa osmijehom na licu kad je pitam dali će biti dobra kaže "daaaaaaaaaaaaa....",ali čini mi se da će biti možda malo teže jer svaki put kad idemo u grad tramvajem,valjda je sve one uličice podsječaju na dom u kojem je bila,pa kaže "ne teta,ne teta" i čini mi se će joj to stalno biti u glavici.ipak je jako sretno dijete,uvijek nasmiješena,nikad nije namrgođena,sve voli papati i nipoštro se neda odvajati od mame i tate....  :Grin:   :Klap:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Preskace uze:  .a sljedeći tjedan škola,pa i to mora početi....moja K.je presretna što će ići u školu,ali vidim isto da ju je malo strah,valjda trema,neznam što.ona mi je malo nesigurna,u biti ona je dvije godine i pol provela u domu koji navodno ostavljaju posljedice kako u djetinjstvu tako i u životu,ali se nadam da razgovorom će proći malo-pomalo.

one sada imaju sve što prije im je bilo oduzeto,ponajprije dom,obitelj,mamu,tatu,ljubav...

moja baka kaže da Bog sve zna i sve vidi,tako je vidio ova 2 moja   :Saint:  i učinio da bude pravda.............



 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  


evo to je to za sada,uskoro se čujemo  :Heart:  .............

----------


## Val

divna priča!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## dubbiii

evo da se opet malo javim mojim pričama....  :Laughing:  
sutra je prvi dan vrtića.mi smo imali sreću da je ona upala u oko neznam koliko je bilo djece za upis,valjda oko 200,a upalo ih je samo 80.na sreću upala je  jer da nije neznam kako bi smo...za sada je sretna što će sutra u vrtić,ali opet druga djeca,tete pa neznam kako će to primiti,možda opet ona ružna sječanja,jer dok smo bili odvojeni od nje,od tuge nije jela,stalno je plakala,ali valjda to je već iza nje :/ .

a opet starija K.-za nju smo danas dobili knjige,ajme kad samo pogledam pa moja generacija to uopće nije imala,bit će iscrpljujuće.engfleski već u prvom razredu katastrofa....  :Cekam:  da,da trebat ćemo razmišljat.....
i do sada smo motali knjige,ma bit će ipak biti "veselo"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


evo mi sada idemo u krevete pa se drage moje mame i tate čujemo  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Najbolje želje za početak vrtića i škole. I mi imamo prvoškolca, pa razumijem strahove i veselja...   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Slatkice male   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

joj da,valjda sam ja danas bila mnogo više nervoznija nego malena kad smo  krenule u vrtić  :Laughing:  .sve je bilo super do danas ujutro kada je mislila da idemo u šetnju  :Laughing:  .mislim,ja sam joj govorila kroz priče  da ona može to shvatiti što lakše da je tamo ne ostavljamo,već da ima puuuno djece i puuuno igračaka...na kraju kada smo došle tamo neznam koja je bila više iznanađena ja ili moja curica!?sva ona djeca,so ono veselje,pa su išli vani,a ona obožava igrati se sa pijeskom i biti na toboganu.voli društvo,igračke je ne zanimaju....  :?  :? 

za K. su mi jučer dali knjigu iz matematike za 2 raz.,kad ja ono vidim množenje,djeljenje do 100 :/  :shock: ,pa mislim šta je ovo,nezna ni brojat do 20,a oni bi već dijelili pa ja onda skužila-pogrešna knjiga,uf,uf  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

evo u ponedjeljak počinje škola pa ćemo vidjet i to  :Cekam:  ..................

----------


## dubbiii

*

evo i nešto novosti iz našeg vrtića :D ovaj tjedan je bio ok,zaigrala se i imaju malu kuhinjicu rezali su kupus,zaigrala se slatkica..........teta mi je rekla da odem na jedno sat vremena pa da se vratim do ručka,mrvicu sam zakasnila pa se počela ponašati kao u domu dok nas nije bilo(čučila je kod vrata,plakala.....)  bila sam jako tužna dok sam je vidjela takvu,ipak mi je njena teta pogledom dala naslutiti da će sve biti ok.  

dobra je ,jedino kad vidi krevetić poludi,valjda opet misli da će biti 
ostavljena,jadnica moja   ..............


tamo je prala suđe u maloj kuhinjici,pa je i doma htijela prati suđe  *

----------


## bodo

Prekrasna priča o tuzi,nadi ,upornosti i napokon o sreći suze mi je na oči izmamila.Želim vam puno lijepih zajedničkih trenutaka :D  :D  :D

----------


## dubbiii

> Prekrasna priča o tuzi,nadi ,upornosti i napokon o sreći suze mi je na oči izmamila.Želim vam puno lijepih zajedničkih trenutaka :D  :D  :D



 hvala na lijepim željama.evo danas smo nosili školsku torbu u školi,ma predivno je.......,sada je sve na svome mjestu  :Smile:  (naš život s njima je na pravom mjestu) :D  :D 

 :Heart:   :Heart:  velike puse od svih nas

----------


## Vlvl

Da, život dođe na svoje mjesto.   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

neznam dali me se sjećate...nisam se dugo,predugo javljala...želim samo reći da ja MM i cure smo super.k. ide u prvi razred,a s. u vrtić.trenutno je malo prehlađena,ali nadamo se da će to brzo proći. :Wink:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Male slatkice! :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

Predivne su  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ma kako te se nebi sjećali...
Piši još malo o svojim curicama
Stvarno su preslatke :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

Medene su curice!

----------


## dubbiii

razlog zbog kojeg se nisam javljala bile su obaveze,znate i same...a i mislila sam da nemam što pisati.i onda si mislim da sam ispala glupa,jer kada je meni je trebala podrška vi ste mi je dale,a ja kada sam posvojila djevojčice -otišla sam.to nije bilo u redu od mene.
 :Sad: pa evo da nadoknadim štetu :Smile: .
pa ,eto,što da kažem??
bili smo na moru cijelo ljeto,super se proveli.3 prekrasnih mjeseca.imamo prepuno slika a njima,onda gdje su one samu,pa na moru,pa na snijegu....3 prepuna albuma,svaki njihov rođendan za nas je kao Božić,sve je prepuno djece u kući....
K.ide u prvi razred,super joj ide (iako nezna neke riječi,kao npr. što je prostorija,dnevni boravak...-neznam ako je i sa vašom djecom bilo tako.u domu je nisu ništa učili,tako kada smo išle u dućan nije znala reći dobar dan,doviđrnja...tek kada je sa nama potpuno je druga djevojčica;sada vežć zna reći hvala,molim,...).sada donosi doma 5 i 4.uredna je ,čista i snalažljiva.dobro zna prepoznati osječaje drugih;kada je netko tužan ili ljut odmah reagira.ona je jarac isto kao i ja i samo smo dan razlike,pa ubiti se razumijemo odmah i podsjeća me na mene kada sam bila malena... :Love: .

S. je drugačiji tip,ona je živahna,zabavna-svim ljudima draga.malo moramo s njom kod logopeda radi govora,ali svaki dan napreduje sve više i više.pošto ima mamu koja puno priča,kako nebi ona...u vrtiću tete je zovu "šefice",jer mora biti sve po njenom.ona je u vrtiću glavna,ona je voditelj igre,i ona kaže čega ćemo se sada igrati.voli prati suđe,kučanske poslove,pa dok perem suđe,stalno gleda...pa je jednu rundu (šalica )i oprala pa smo to ,naravno ovjekovječili fotografijom :Grin: .najdraže joj je pjesma "tata kupi mi auto",a najdraži stih "tata kupi mi sve,sve mi kupi"-to ispjeva iz petnih žila.pa kada je bolesna i ima temperaturu držim je u naručju,a toplomjer ispod pazuha,pjevamo pjesmu njoj najdražu o tati i autu.jedino tako joj se može izmjeriti temp.
K.voli gledati seriju "najbolje godine ",a tada ju S. isprovocira da ne može na miru gledati seriju....
jučer je bilo valentinovo,pa je K. dobila svoju prvu ružu :Embarassed: .

evo to bi bilo ukratko...vjerujte nije nam dosadno.
29.3. bi trebala početi raditi pa neću moći provoditi toliko vremena s njima koliko im sada to mogu priuštiti.

----------


## Rebbeca

Ma vidim ja da je vama suuuuper!!!!!!!!!!
Samo vi tako i dalje uživajte....

----------


## jelena.O

NIsam baš skužila da li su isti dan posvojeni, jer ako nisu imaš pravo na 9 mjeseci prilagodbe od zadnje posvojene, bar se moj prijatelj za to izborio jer je razmak između posvojenja bio cca 3 mjeseca. Pitaj ako je tak kak ja mislim.

----------


## dubbiii

> NIsam baš skužila da li su isti dan posvojeni, jer ako nisu imaš pravo na 9 mjeseci prilagodbe od zadnje posvojene, bar se moj prijatelj za to izborio jer je razmak između posvojenja bio cca 3 mjeseca. Pitaj ako je tak kak ja mislim.


 djevojčice su sestre,pa smo ih posvojili isti dan.rekli su mi kao godinu i pol da imam pravo,na kraju je ispalo 10 mjeseci.

----------


## Zorica

Prekrasne su :Heart:

----------


## mare41

predivno :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Divne curice  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## dubbiii

da,to su one...za njih se sve isplatilo:boriti se,isplakati,pretrpiti i napokon dobili ih....
danas su maškare,pa je K. snjeguljica,a S. dobra vila.... :Yes: .

javit ću se još,pusa svima :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Pusa snjeguljici i dobroj vili!

----------


## dubbiii

zahvaljujem se u njihovo ime...

----------


## Handy

Prekrasna priča, tek sam sad sve pročitala (a ono usvojite dijete jer time usrećite dijete, a i same sebe mi je izmamilo suze).
Šteta što se i više ovako dragih i brižnih ljudi ne odluči na usvajanje. Pozdrav i nastavite im biti oslonac u životu-činite pravu stvar!

----------


## Vlvl

Dubbiii, lijepo je ponovo čitati o vama.

----------


## dubbiii

> Prekrasna priča, tek sam sad sve pročitala (a ono usvojite dijete jer time usrećite dijete, a i same sebe mi je izmamilo suze).
> Šteta što se i više ovako dragih i brižnih ljudi ne odluči na usvajanje. Pozdrav i nastavite im biti oslonac u životu-činite pravu stvar!


Istina,šteta što se više ljudi ne odluči na usvojenje djece.Ali šta se može,nismo svi jednaki.
Od kada smo posvojili djecu čujem svakakve komentare na temu :posvojenje.Ima ljudi koji već imaju djecu,pa znaju reći."da nisam mogla roditi i ja bi posvojila".Neznam baš,jer živimo takav život da svatko misli na sebe i samo na sebe...
Kada smo "samo" pročali o posvojenju,ljudi su mislili da samo "pričamo",a samo smo mi znali koliko smo to željeli.I kada smo bili sve bliži i bliži toj želji ljudi su se počeli čuditi,jer u njihovoj okolini takvo nešto nije bilo.
Kako sam ja sa mora(umag) i kada smo sa djecom prvi put bili na more bili su ti komentari,naravno i dobri i loši...Prvo ti ljudi kažu da smo učinili nešto predivno,a kada vide djecu prvo što naprave je da ih pogledaju od glave do pete-to mi se baš ne sviđa.
Pa ono,komentari:što niste jedno,dvoje vam je previše,što niste mlađe,ovako znaju da su posvojene,zašto niste mjenjali imena....
Ja mislim da su to pre intimne stvari da ih govorim svakome koga sretnem na cesti.Ipak nije mi teško odgovorit8makar znam da se tračevi šire brzinom svjetlosti;a tako i tako bi se širili...

Mislim da nije sam život utjecao na njih dvoje,već je i sudbina uplela svije ruke.Jer tako  su nam slične,STARIJA JE NA MENE,A MLAĐA NA MUŽA.


Zato ,da,trebalo bi biti više takvih ljudi,jer sva ona djeca u tim domovima zaslužuju LJUBAV. :Heart:

----------


## cherry

lijepo te je čitati  :Smile: 
uživajte sa svojim princezama!

----------


## ivanas

> Zato ,da,trebalo bi biti više takvih ljudi,jer sva ona djeca u tim domovima zaslužuju LJUBAV.


Ne znam Dubii koliko dugo ste bili u procesu posvajanja, ali nije kod nas problem sto nema ljudi koji bi posvojili djecu, već sto ima puno djece kojoj nije rješen status da bi mogli biti posvojeni. 

U Hrvatskoj godišnje od 350 parova koji podnesu molbu za obradu, nih tristotinjak dobije pozitivno mišljenje, a prosječno se u Hrvatskoj godišnje realizira oko 130 posvojenja, i ta j brojka stalna već godinama. 

S tim da ima i ljudi koji se ne odlučuju na posvojenje često iz rzloga što je to dugotrajno i teško, pogotovo parovi koji imaju jedno dijete.

----------


## dubbiii

da,znam koliko je teško posvojiti dijete,pomisliti samo se na takav korak...mi smo u procesu usvajanja bili godinu dana.i u tih nepunih godinu dana sve se rješilo.Ivanas,neznam dali si posvojila dijete ili ste još na čekanju,ali mogu ti predložiti da zoveš centre svaki da,uporno bez straha da ćeš im biti dosadna.ustvari ti se boriš za nešto što želiš...ja sam zvala centre svaki dan i nije me bilo briga što im smetam ili što im oduzimam vrijeme,ja sam samo htjela postići svoj cilj...
znam da ima puno ljudi,a i znam koliko djece ima,vidjela sam to i znam kakve su komplikacije,ali ja vjerujem da se može-upornošču.
nismo imali veza,iako su nam neki rekli da nam to baš treba,nismo ništa imali;samo upurnost,lijepu riječ...

i mi smo na početku željeli jedno dijete do 15 mj. starosti,ali vjeruj mi niti u jednom trenutku nisam požalila što ih imam.rekli su nam da promislimo,da prespavamo,da vidimo dali nam se djeca sviđaju...ma Bože moj,što se ima tu prespavati????čekali smo ih 7 duuugih godina....

----------


## ivanas

Zovem ja i kad mi je usput svratim osobno u koji centar, nismo se ograničili dobi, posvojili bi dijete predškolske dobi, spol, rasa, i sve ostalo je nebitno, posvojili bi i dijete romskog podrijetla, pa uza sve to je teško doci uopće i do informacije da u centru ima neko djete. Znam ja koji je moj cilj i koji je put do cilja, zahvaljujući svim roditeljima koji se pisali po ovom forumu, s nekima sam se upoznala i uživo  :Bye: 

Komentirala sam iz razloga što često čujem komentar, a da je bar više ljudi koji žele posvojiti dječicu da ne odrastaju jadna u domu, i često se nađem u situaciji da moram objašnjavati da to nije tako, pogotovo kad komentiraju nekog u MPO postupcima, kao pa što se muče, nek posvoje.

----------


## dubbiii

istina je to što kažeš.mislim da je posvojenje dječice najljepša stvar koju čovjek može učiniti,to je jedan nesebičan či,čin ljubavi.ništa ljepše kad ih vidiš,a oni te pogledaju onim sretnim okicama...ali ima ljudi koji tako ne misle.koliko sam loših komentara čula,to sve od ljudi koji ne misle ko ja i ti.

njima je potrebna ljubav,pažnja,da znaju da su voljeni...
jučer je meni K. rekla da sam joj najbolja mama na svijetu...što ima ljepše od toga...
budi uporna,moli se i vjeruj da ćeš jednoga dan i ti postati mama....

----------


## camel

> mislim da je posvojenje dječice najljepša stvar koju čovjek može učiniti,to je jedan nesebičan čin ljubavi.


ja se ne pronalazim u ovoj rečenici. 
mi smo posvojili, ali taj čin uopće ne smatram nesebičnim spram mog djeteta, niti smatram da sam sad tu ja neka plemenita osoba jer sam neko tamo dijete spasila od domskog života (što uostalom i nije istina). 
presretna sam što smo uspjeli posvojiti i dolazak baš tog djeteta u našu obitelj osjećam kao najveći blagoslov koji se našoj obitelji mogao dogoditi.

----------


## dubbiii

vjerujem da bi sva djeca trebala biti posvojena.domovi za njih nisu dovoljno dobri,ma koliko se one tete trudile......
sva djeca trebaju pažnju samo za sebe i ljubav koju tamo ne mogu dobiti...
moja su djeca totalno drugačija od kada su s nama...
tu imaju ljubav,pažnju,sve...
a tamo se svako djete trebalo izboriti za sebe..

misliš da nisi plemenita jer si posvojila djete??zašto?
trebala bi biti ponosna...ja jesam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Camel nije rekla da nije ponosna nego ne smatra svoj čin posvojenja nesebičnim. Ako dobro razumijem, ali mislim da da, ona ne vidi sebe kao plemenitu i nesebičnu osobu zbog posvojenja nego kao sretnu osobu što je stvorila svoju obitelj i ima svoju djecu. Moje mišljenje je blisko camelinom, jer sam posvojila djecu zato što sam ih željela i željela sam zasnovati obitelj, a ne zato što sam izuzetno dobra i plemenita osoba koja je učinila divno karitativno djelo. Naravno da smo mi pružili ljubav našoj djeci, osigurali im obiteljski život i dom i da utječemo na njihov razvoj kao osoba, ali vrijedi i obratno. Ja sam zahvalna svojoj djeci što su oni mene posvojili, mislim da je to bilo jako plemenito od njih. 

U ovoj raspravi se stalno provlači jedna netočna informacija, a to je da nema dovoljno ljudi koji bi se odlučili na posvojenje. Činjenica je upravo suprotna, takvih ljudi ima jako mnogo, mnogo nego što ima djece za posvojenje. U Hrvatskoj se taj omjer kreće oko 10:1, znači deset potencijalnih roditelja na jedno dijete koje može biti posvojeno. Odatle i potreba za borbom koju vode mnoge forumašice i forumaši i koju smo vodili mi koji sada imamo svoju djecu.

----------


## dubbiii

rekla si da ima jako mnogo,mnogo ljudi za posvojenje nego djece....
u mom okruženju nema baš ljudi koji bi mogli to učiniti.i mislim da ne mogu to svi...
i među tim ljudima kojih ima mnogo,ima i onih i koji nisu među njima,koji ne bi nikada se odlučili na taj čin.

ja sam jako sretna od kada ih imam i od kada sam postala mama.moj život je potpuno drugačiji,one su učinile da bude tako zanimljiv,da svaki dan bude drugačiji...
svi mi koji smo ovdje želimo obitelj i djecu i mislim čak da mislimo isto,samo se krivo izražavamo....

djeca su nešto najljepše čime nas je Bog blagoslovio....
ali opet ponavljam ima i onih ljudi koji ne misle kao i mi....zato mislim da je posvojenje jedna predivan,plemenitan,jedinstvan čin ljubavi....

----------


## amaria 23

[QUOTE=dubbiii;1556043],ali mogu ti predložiti da zoveš centre svaki da,uporno bez straha da ćeš im biti dosadna.ustvari ti se boriš za nešto što želiš...ja sam zvala centre svaki dan i nije me bilo briga što im smetam ili što im oduzimam vrijeme,ja sam samo htjela postići svoj cilj...


Dubbi,zaista si zvala svaki dan!! ja sam mislila zovnuti za tjedan dva...Nego da pitam  u utorak idem u sibenik,bili bilo dobro da svratim tamo,neugodno mi je samo banuti pred vrata ...sto cu reci,kako ce me gledati? Hhehehh!!

----------


## amaria 23

Ps.Kad god sam tuzna dodjem citati tvoje price,i happy end,i to mi uvik digne raspolozenje i hvala na tome.super ste obitelj...Bas mi je drago da ste sretni.curice su prekrasne..

----------


## dubbiii

hvala ti amaria23  :Very Happy: .istina zvala sam svaki dan i dosađivala i osječalo se njihovo neraspoloženje,nisam se trebala niti predstavljati više,već su znali da sam ja  :Grin: .
pa ja da sam umjesto tebe ja bi otišla u taj centar predstavila se i rekla zašto si tamo i zbog čega8a kao da se ne zna!?)

nemoj odugovlačit,zovi što te briga,dosadit ćeš im i vidjet ćeš da će te jednoga dana zvati-kad se najmanje nadaš... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Livija2

[QUOTE=dubbiii;1556043],ali mogu ti predložiti da zoveš centre svaki da,uporno bez straha da ćeš im biti dosadna.ustvari ti se boriš za nešto što želiš...ja sam zvala centre svaki dan i nije me bilo briga što im smetam ili što im oduzimam vrijeme,ja sam samo htjela postići svoj cilj...

Ija sam kao i ti dubbiii zvala svaki dan dok nisam dosadila pa su mi na kraju rekli da mi svaka čast koliko sam uporna  i zato samo zovi i sretno uz  Božiji blagoslov od nas.

----------


## klara

> Camel nije rekla da nije ponosna nego ne smatra svoj čin posvojenja nesebičnim. Ako dobro razumijem, ali mislim da da, ona ne vidi sebe kao plemenitu i nesebičnu osobu zbog posvojenja nego kao sretnu osobu što je stvorila svoju obitelj i ima svoju djecu. Moje mišljenje je blisko camelinom, jer sam posvojila djecu zato što sam ih željela i željela sam zasnovati obitelj, a ne zato što sam izuzetno dobra i plemenita osoba koja je učinila divno karitativno djelo. Naravno da smo mi pružili ljubav našoj djeci, osigurali im obiteljski život i dom i da utječemo na njihov razvoj kao osoba, ali vrijedi i obratno. Ja sam zahvalna svojoj djeci što su oni mene posvojili, mislim da je to bilo jako plemenito od njih. 
> 
> .


Camel i Zdenka shvaćam vas.
Ja nisam posvojila jer sam uspjela roditi dijete, ali ozbiljno sam razmišljala o posvajanju. I sada kada pričam o tome s mojom najboljom prijateljicom, ona mi kaže da sam plemenita osoba jer bih se mogla odlučiti na usvajanje. Ne slažem se s njom, ne mislim da bi posvajanje bilo nešto plemenitije ni nesebičnije od rađanja. Niti bih ja bila bolja osoba niti drugačija majka, da je moju djevojčicu rodila neka druga žena. Možda bi me okolina gledala drugačije, ali ja sama sebe ne bih. Voljela bih svoje dijete, ono bi voljelo mene i donosili bismo radost jedno drugome.
Biti roditelj je nešto najljepše što nam se moglo dogoditi. Dijeljenje bliskosti, ljubavi, radosti.   

Ne mislim da sam sretnija od vas zato jer sam uspjela roditi, niti da ste vi plemenitije od mene jer ste usvojile. Svi smo sretni i ponosni jer smo roditelji. I itekako svijesni te radosti jer smo se morali puno potruditi da dobijemo obitelj.
To je moje razmišljanje, nadam se da neću nikoga uvrijediti.

----------


## ivanas

> Ne mislim da sam sretnija od vas zato jer sam uspjela roditi, niti da ste vi plemenitije od mene jer ste usvojile. Svi smo sretni i ponosni jer smo roditelji. I itekako svijesni te radosti jer smo se morali puno potruditi da dobijemo obitelj.


debeli potpis na ovo, bas lijepo receno

----------

